# Lou Ferringo



## Uzi9 (Apr 10, 2005)

Look at Lou ferringo here.... he could of been Mr O easily if he didnt go off and do the hulk. 

http://www.t-nation.com/forum_images/579430.1110221375233.FerrignoLouEdit.jpg


----------



## ZECH (Apr 10, 2005)

Lou is the man!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2005)

.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2005)

yeah, that was from his 1993 comeback, he was huge.


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 10, 2005)

I think I mentioned this once before in the past....

I met Lou about 4 years ago.  He was doing a promotion for the release of the new "Hulk" movie.  I'm telling you the man still looks great.  Doesn't seem to have aged hardly at all.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 10, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> Look at Lou ferringo here.... he could of been Mr O easily if he didnt go off and do the hulk.
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/forum_images/579430.1110221375233.FerrignoLouEdit.jpg


Hey that guy looks just like dg806.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 10, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yeah, that was from his 1993 comeback, he was huge.



Yeah he was, I could swear his Masters Olympia weight was listed as 317.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 10, 2005)

Who won that year anyway?He has great traps, arms, chest damn.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

I have a lot of respect for Lou


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Hey that guy looks just like dg806.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 10, 2005)

Well I am gonna rain on this 'loving Lou parade'.
I used to like him until I met him, I've met him on two occasions now... the last time on my way to the AC last month...  he literally ran into me, he just about knocked me over pushing to get to his first class seat, no 'excuse me', no apology of any sort - nothing, I said 'hey - you might be big but you could still have some manners!' I don't care who the hell he is, he seriously nearly knocked me over... anyway, didn't do me any good he just shot me a dirty look... oh well, I can't stand rude people.  
He also seemed to be a real pain in the ass passenger on the flight, he was the only one who perpetually buzzed the stewardesses, even when the 'sit down, strap up and shut the f*ck up' signs were on.   
He's also one of the few 'celeb' lifters that I've witnessed refusing to let a fan take a pic with him unless they pay a for an autographed pic of his... not exactly Mr. Personality.
I used to think he was cool, now I just think he's an fricking moron 'has been' with a bad attitude.   
Ahhh that was nice to vent! lol


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 10, 2005)

This is not the first time I heard this about Lou, I personly never met him but I've about the no autographed signingd from a couple of friends.


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 10, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Well I am gonna rain on this 'loving Lou parade'.
> I used to like him until I met him, I've met him on two occasions now... the last time on my way to the AC last month... he literally ran into me, he just about knocked me over pushing to get to his first class seat, no 'excuse me', no apology of any sort - nothing, I said 'hey - you might be big but you could still have some manners!' I don't care who the hell he is, he seriously nearly knocked me over... anyway, didn't do me any good he just shot me a dirty look... oh well, I can't stand rude people.
> He also seemed to be a real pain in the ass passenger on the flight, he was the only one who perpetually buzzed the stewardesses, even when the 'sit down, strap up and shut the f*ck up' signs were on.
> He's also one of the few 'celeb' lifters that I've witnessed refusing to let a fan take a pic with him unless they pay a for an autographed pic of his... not exactly Mr. Personality.
> ...


You know..... She's right about one thing... At the "Hulk" promotion I saw Lou at he would only allow you to take a pic if you dropped 20 bucks on an autographed picture of himself.

Now I wasn't endorsing his personality traits in any way. I just truly admire his dedication to fitness and Body Building.

Oh, and Britchick, you shoulda just kicked his ass.  That kinda humility can change a person's attitude tremendously!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 10, 2005)

He still looks pretty good, how old is he anyway?


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 10, 2005)

90


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 10, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> 90


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 10, 2005)

i met him in real life one time. It was a long time ago around halloween when he was doing autograph signings and promotions and he was in all green (as the hulk) and got an autograph from him. He was HUGE.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Who won that year anyway? He has great traps, arms, chest damn.



_In 1993, a final try for the Olympia yielded 10th place, so he switched to the Masters Olympia in 1994, but was edged out by Robby Robinson for that inaugural crown. It would be Ferrigno???s last contest. _


----------



## Mudge (Apr 10, 2005)

I think some people suspected that his attitude, besides being mentally abused by his father and children he grew up around (due to him being deaf after an ear infection @ 3 years old), was because he was "always" an also-ran and lived in Arnold's shadow.


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 10, 2005)

Yea, it must have totally sucked to have had to compete againts Arnold in his prime.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2005)

I think Arnold could still make a comeback and win the O gain.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm glad someone brought up his troubled past, and his hearing problems

No wonder he can be "mean"
I can be an asshole without all those problems, you know what I mean?

So fuck off britchick


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey, at least Lou took Arnold out for breakfast...


----------

